# Burglar Alarm for GT5000!!! This is nuts!! What's next? A GT toilet seat?



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

From the "other" forum.............

Burglar Alarm for GT5000

I was sitting in my shed not doing anything in particular when my eye caught a glimple of a multi-colored box stuffed way back under my workbench. I pulled it out and lo-and-behold it was a car alarm I use to have on my old truck. Now that reminded me that my Craftsman GT5000 was a valuable piece of equipment so I installed the alarm on the GT5000. I have sensors on the hood, seat, cupholder - yes the cupholder so that if anyone trys to get it they will be in for one heck of a surprise - and on the Johnny Bucket so that if raised without proper authorization it too will sound the alarm. 
The really neat thing about this alarm is that the alarm itself is a siren. I wired up a separate switch so that I could run the siren when the alarm is turned off. My neighbors must like it too. They were watching me as I ran up and down my back driveway and road with the siren going. 

If I can't find one on the internet, the next time I go to the big city I might get one of those flashing red or blue lights the motorcycle cops have on those 24 inch chromed stantions. 

I wired a green light to the dash that will stay on when the alarm is off and the mower is running indicating that all systems are a go.


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

A toilet seat, now there's an idea......


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *A toilet seat, now there's an idea...... *


if its gonna have a toilet.. it better have a built in fridge to keep the beers and pizza cold...


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Simple John:

Why not a bumper mounted cooler and a temp gauge on the dash?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GT5000 _
> *Simple John:
> 
> Why not a bumper mounted cooler and a temp gauge on the dash? *



bumpers too far.. i'd have to get my fat ass off of the tractor to get a beer.. id want one behind the seat like a frige built into a tractor trunk so i could get a refill without getting up..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *if its gonna have a toilet.. it better have a built in fridge to keep the beers and pizza cold... *


Yeah....and a rack to store the magazines too...:lmao:


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

"bumpers too far.. i'd have to get my fat ass off of the tractor to get a beer.. id want one behind the seat like a frige built into a tractor trunk so i could get a refill without getting up.."

I bet you could start a business and give Johnny Dumpit a run for their money. You'd could call the new business Buddy Bucket (Buddy, Bud get it?) 

There could be two cooler models, a bolt on to the factory hitch and another for the sleeve hitch for those that want to lift the cooler up and down to ascertain the ice level. 

Temp gage on the dash is an option.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The most interesting quote is "my neighbors must like it too" Yea I'm sure they love living next to a mental patient that thinks he's 3years old on his little murray pedalcar fire truck! How can anyone in their right mind even admit to something like this?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I think it is kinda funny. Surely, he can't be serious.

...on the other hand...


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Believe me, folks that take this tractor thing way too far are suffering from Acute Gadetragedy.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Sam Walter Foss wrote(in part):

"Let me live in a house by the side of the road,
Where the race of men go by—
The men who are good and the men who are bad,
As good and as bad as I.
I would not sit in the scorner’s seat,
Or hurl the cynic’s ban;
Let me live in a house by the side of the road
And be a friend to man.

...................."


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

well where's the tv going 
Ryan


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Gadetragedy?

Sounds like a Shakespearean play about an old man who had so many tools that they fell on him and he slowly died spouting soliloquies.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

:furious: we have been reading shakespeare for 2 months now. ahh I HATE IT lol
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *A toilet seat, now there's an idea...... *


Sounds like a clear case for Uncle Booger's "Bumper Dumper"!   

UNCLE BOOGER'S BUMPER DUMPER


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

willie:

did you get the 24535 yet?


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

GT5000,
No, I'm going to call them in a few minutes to see if it got here. It's raining, so I wasn't too motivated. 
But, I saw the diagram(on the other forum), and it's exactly as was described by the Agri-Fab engineer. I like it already. 
This rain is going to set me back a few days. I need the clay soil to dry a bit, before I put the plow to it.
I'll post of photo of the hitch as soon as I get it.
Thanks.


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Question Willie,

I see the 24535 comes with a hitch pin hole (since the tractor one has the bolt through it to hold the hitch). Can I tow my sweeper, trailer etc. with the 24535 intact, but the lift arms in the upright position?


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

GT5000,
I think so. If not, I'll fabricate a small adapter that'll go on the sleeve and will have a stout tab that'll serve the same purpose as the stock pin hole.


----------

